# puppy school



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

Roxie's first day of puppy school. I was surprised how easily they learn with the clicker method. I didn't understand it till we went. 

More pictures, I sort of figuered out how, but I can only do one at a time. I joined, but I can't figure out how to do them yet through SM gallery.

I look kind of dorky. I never let anyone take my picture, so I don't know why I did







but I like seeing everyone else's so here goes. Now I am afraid to click the button to post it, I can do this..............
Just do it.......................


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Roxie is so tiny, I'm happy she did well her first day, you are a proud mommy.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Wow is she tiny and cute. Why are you measuring her?


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Aww she's so little! How old is she now?


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

Here is a friend from puppy school. All of the dogs are very small, except this one. He is 8 mos old, he is the trainers dog. Roxie is 7 months old today. I guess she is small. 
We were not actually measuring her, it kinda looks like it though. We were just taking her picture in front of the training sign. We tell her she gets to go see her friends (we are really losing it







) She actually learns a lot ( oops,we actually learn a lot), if I can get her to stop sniffing the floor (ick).


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

This is a little closer, but she is looking away.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Your baby is darling! Lucy is going to Petsmart training also. I admit to being hesitant and thinking a private trainer would be more worthwhile but the trainers at our Petsmart just have blown me away. They have been amazing, supportive and flexible and I am so glad that i gave them the chance they deserved! 

Oh and it looks like you are pretty close to me, btw! Within a few hours, anyway. I'm up in Visalia, by Fresno


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

owwww she is sooo adorable!!!!

I always heard good things about the trainners at petsmart, but guess what???
The closer one here is OUT of trainers. LOL

I took mac to one I didn't like. Every dog was so much bigger than him. And the results of 2 classes was: he now is a little scared of dogs. and so am I!

I hope you post more pictures!!! I love them!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Roxy looks so small! I love her little haircut. What does she weigh?
I took Toy to Petsmart training one time. The big dogs were out of control
and Toy was the only tiny one. They frightened her so badly we had to leave.
That was that. LOL


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> This is a little closer, but she is looking away.[/B]


This one is funny. She is checking out the prices. everything is $99








you look great by the way. and Roxie is so cute and tiny next to her friend









Sparkey is 2 years old and I think it is too late for him to be trained. I think it is impossible


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Didn't know dogs came in xxs.






















I think I'd be nervous around big dogs with such a little one.....
but that big dog looks friendly enough.
BTW - You don't look weird to me.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I always heard good things about the trainners at petsmart, but guess what???
> The closer one here is OUT of trainers. LOL[/B]


We have signed up and gone to two different series of puppy classes at our local Petsmart. First one had great trainer, but we ended up not finishing as Max was just too stressed by the larger dogs. We kept going for a time just to help socialize him. Second time through we had a trainer who wasn't as good... but Max was at least somewhat comfortable with the other dogs. Rocky pretty much gets along with dogs of any size...


----------



## akaivyleaf (Jul 24, 2006)

Wow my maltese must be mixed with something. Yours is so petite and tiny, mine would seem like a giant next to Roxy, and mine is 6 months old.


Sharon


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I don't think Lucy will ever be frightened of big dogs. Usually, she is the one making so much dang noise in her profound enthusiasm to greet them to class, the big dogs are usually scared of her and have to be dragged into the room. Lucy has terrified many a dog, I'm afraid. 

One thing my trainer did was arrange the classes so that the small dogs were in one, the big dogs in another. It meant we had to switch to a more inconvient time but it was better for her to be surrounded by little dogs. And she managed to terrify one or two of them too. I'm hoping that having another dog in our house will calm down my Petsmart spaz because it's only in those type of petstores that she is truly embarrassing. Amber and Lilly have witnessed what I am talking about. She just gets. so. excited. My trainer can always tell when Lucy is coming to class because she can hear her shrill bark the moment we walk in the door. 

I realllly hope having another dog in the house cures this obnoxious behavior.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Here is a friend from puppy school. All of the dogs are very small, except this one. He is 8 mos old, he is the trainers dog. Roxie is 7 months old today. I guess she is small.
> We were not actually measuring her, it kinda looks like it though. We were just taking her picture in front of the training sign. We tell her she gets to go see her friends (we are really losing it
> 
> 
> ...


This is such a great picture!! Bonnie used to have a boyfriend, King - a black lab. This reminds me of Bonnie and King. Roxie is just adorable, and so teeny!!


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks for looking. That was the second time I posted pictures. I am not very good at it. But I really enjoy everyone else's all the time so I wanted to be a part of the fun. Roxie is 7 months old. I think she weighs about 2 1/2 lbs. I have not weighed her in awhile. I really don't see a lot of maltese dogs, so I can't compare. But probably side by side she may not be that small. Although the lady I got her from & the vet do not seem to think she will get very big. Her legs seem long to me, but that could be because she was shaved a couple of months ago. (poodle face







) Her parents were about 5 lbs. 

I know I wouldn't have liked a class with out of control big dogs. I just lucked out. 
Checking out the prices. That is pretty funny, I didn't think of it.









At least Lucy intimidates the big dogs. That could be a good thing, of course as long as Mom is there to grab her.

Thanks for letting me join in. You guys ( and Cary too







) are always great.


----------

